
On monetary policy in terra.money stable coin - yayr
https://medium.com/terra-money/understanding-the-relationship-between-monetary-velocity-seigniorage-and-stability-ebd618f24f02
======
nxj
company URL: [https://terra.money](https://terra.money)

